# Asp.net MVC-Hosting - SQL-Server



## benedicj (3. Nov 2016)

So bin ich meine Asp.net mvc Web-app auf asphostportal.com Shared Hosting. Dies ist das erste Mal, dass ich eine MVC-App bereitgestellt habe. Ich benutze SQL Server 2008 Express für die Entwicklungsdatenbank. Arvixe stellt SQL Server 2008 oder MySQL gehostete Datenbanken zur Verfügung.

Ein paar Fragen:

1.Kann ich die mdf-Dateien aus meiner Express-Datenbank mit der neuen Non-Express-Prodcution-DB?

2.Ich habe Probleme mit meiner Verbindungszeichenfolge. Ich änderte die ursprüngliche Web-config-Verbindungszeichenfolge von diesem:


```
<add name="Database1ConnectionString" connectionString="Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirectory|\Database1.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True"
   providerName="System.Data.SqlClient" />
```


Hierzu:


```
<add name="Database1ConnectionString" connectionString="Data Source=.;Integrated Security=SSPI;Initial Catalog=ProdsDB"
   providerName="System.Data.SqlClient" />
```


Jetzt erhalte ich diese Störung: Kann Datenbank "ProdsDB" nicht öffnen, die durch die Anmeldung angefordert wird. Die Anmeldung ist fehlgeschlagen

Ich habe die Datenbank mit dem Namen "ProdsDB" über das Asphostportal-Kontrollfeld eingerichtet und einen Benutzer hinzugefügt. Muss ich die Anmeldeinformationen irgendwo in der Verbindungszeichenfolge hinzufügen?


----------



## SasaE (3. Apr 2019)

Ist zwar ewig alt die Frage, vielleicht braucht jemand die Lösung trotzdem und stolpert über diese Frage.

1. Die mdf kann man in Produktive Datenbanken einbinden = "Anhängen". Man kann auch erst ein Backup aus der Express Version machen und dieses dann auf einen beliebigen (Versionsnummer gleich oder höher) anderen Server einspielen. 

2. Im ConnectionString fehlt die Instanz. "DataSource=." bedeutet localhost, also nur der Rechner. Es sagt nichts über die zu verwendende SQL Instanz aus. Im ersten Fall steht "DataSource=.\SQLEXPRESS". Also localhost, SQL Instanz "SQLEXPRESS".
Die Produktive Datenbank-Instanz hat einen Namen, der hier anzugeben ist.

Viele Grüße,
Sascha


----------

